
How the mud near this small Japanese island could change the global economy - shawndumas
https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/04/16/asia/japan-rare-earth-metals-find-china-economy-trnd/index.html
======
TheSpiceIsLife
That’s a lot of material! Will be interesting to see if this gets exploited.

As a welder and metal fabricator, I kind of wish I’d gon in direction of off-
shore plant manufacturing, or even better working on a platform.

But where I am now I get to play with the other end of the process, I run 4kW
ytterbium laser. So I get to use some of these rare-earths in production.

